# White Bass



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Are the white bass running as thick in the Huron as they are in the Detroit River? I dont want to keep them just want to have fun catching them.


----------



## HURONFLY (Aug 12, 2007)

White bass are still running in the huron river but not in the numbers they were two or three weeks ago. The run usually starts in the the Huron the third or fourth week in april and peaks earlier then the run in the detroit river. Later in the run, when fishing begins to slow down in Huroc park in Flat Rock, good numbers of fish can still be found in the lower river around Rockwood. That might be the best place to find larger numbers of fish now.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

They surely are thick in the Detroit River, though. I went midnight Walleye fishing with a buddy last Friday, and we landed somewhere between 75 and 100 White Bass (and 4 Walleyes) trolling. It was amazing how suicidal those Bass were.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Are white bass any good eating or kind of a junk fish?


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

There is no such thing as "junk fish"....

They are OK, if eaten fresh and cleaned properly. They do not freeze well.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

They are great to eat you just have to remove the red strip of meat out of the middle of the fillet.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Heat oven to 350 F.
Place white bass fillets on a cedar plank in oven.
Baste fillets with butter, white wine and garlic every five minutes for a half-hour.
When flesh can be flaked with a fork, remove from oven.
Throw fillets in garbage and eat cedar plank.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I have eaten them fried. Definitly fillet all the "white meat" off and soak in milk for a half hour or so. Batter them and fry them. They are real good if you do it right. Flaky tender meat.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Dobes - why do you soak them in milk?
I've heard of it being done, never knew why, though...
Tight lines!


----------



## southeastmigal (Apr 24, 2008)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Are white bass any good eating or kind of a junk fish?


I don't like the taste of them! When ever I catch one I just throw it back. My brother and his wife eat them though! To each there own I guess.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

While not my favorite by any stretch,these can be fairly good if kept and prepared rightly. You must keep them ice cold when caught and thereafter. Fillet and skin as usual. remove any red meat ( need a sharp knife) and remove the bone. Keep only the back strap and what little meat is still hangin onto the fillet. Marinate in Hot sauce ( Louisiana ) is cheapest and best overnite. Make a batter of corn meal and flour (cheapest way ) or use your favorite. Deep fry very well until real krispy,then throw away the deep fryer (just kidding). These are really not bad. You can also put a Jalapino slice or two between a folded fillet before you dip in the batter. Now for the smooooookin bit... Smooooookin some up this afternoon making a sweet (brown sugar) hot (habanero) marinate overnight then doing the applewood thing. Let them simmer in the smoke quite a while and they turn into fish jerky..


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

kype138 said:


> Dobes - why do you soak them in milk?
> I've heard of it being done, never knew why, though...
> Tight lines!


I do the same thing with catfish. It reduces the fishy taste and makes for a more mild taste. 

Just a way to "mellow" the strong taste of some fish.

Soak the fillets in whole milk or buttermilk overnight then cook as desired.

Chris


----------

